# Sidecar options



## Starr5678 (Jan 30, 2008)

Need some options for sidecarring. My husband has early-onset Parkinson's - his physical symptoms, his meds, and the small size of our bed make cosleeping arrangements impossible. At present we have baby (3mos) in a bassinet next to my side of the bed. However, she is already getting too long for it. We have a full size crib in what will eventually be her bedroom but we don't have enough space for it anywhere (sidecar or otherwise) in our bedroom. What are my options for sidecarring (or even just room-sharing) once baby outgrows her bassinet?


----------

